# Staggered wheels



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am planning on buying some wheels for my 2008 TT 3.2 and I want to get staggered wheels. I am planning on keeping the same diameter on my wheels so I don't mess up the quattro system. I would like to go with a 10 x 19 in the rear and 8.5 x 19 on the front wheels. Do you guys know if someone has attempter this? I am aware that I might have to trimmed the piece of metal on the rear fenders, but other than that, is there anythign I should be concerned about?

I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Are you not concerned with the negative affect to handling (more push/understeer) ?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I went 9.5 all around and staggered the lips on the wheels. That could be an alternative to keep your handling in check yet still have the aggro look. Of course this will only work if you are looking at a 3-piece wheel.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

quattro may still act up because you'll have different rotational masses from front to back. I did as iMod did and went 18x9.5 at all four corners with varying offsets. I would recommend this more, otherwise pm Dgonz, I believe those are the sizes he's running.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

You can def do 8.5f and 10 rears... I'm currently running that with my DPE's and dumped on coils... All I had to do was trip some plastic on the inner upper rear fenders... I'm planning on selling my wheels to go with an even more aggressive setup so you'll be fine.

As far as quattro goes you shouldn't have any issues being that quattro is 40% front and 60% rear power distribution... I know ppl running staggered wheels on quattro including alva I believe


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

quattro is 40/60 on true quattro's unfortunately we have haldex which is front biased  im running 18x8.5 F and 18x10 R and it drives just fine


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

^what he said:thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

haldex just puts power in the rear when it senses front wheel slippage, in the most basic explanation possible.


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

I used to drive a 2006 330xi, and I had staggered set up (R 275/30/19 F235/35/19, and the difference in the tire diameter was almost nothing. So I am planning on doing the same with my TT. I am surprise that not many people had gone with staggered set ups. They look so good.
I want someone to start a thread with some pictures, to get some ideas. So far there are a few brands that I am considering: Vossen, ACE alloy and TSW.
The first ones are kind of over priced but they sure look nice. The ACE wheels are what I had in my BMW, and I like those, and they are not too expensive so I might go with those, and the TSW are ok and they are cheap. 
I have a few months to decide what to do since I live in Wisconsin (winter :thumbdown
Do any of you have any pictures of your set ups?


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey DgonzTT, what offset set up do you have?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Mau1976 said:


> Hey DgonzTT, what offset set up do you have?



According to DPE after giving them the measurements they needed they said my fronts are 26 and the rears are 44. 8 wide fronts and 10 wide rears. 



They're clickies so just click to see them bigger


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Mau1976 said:


> I used to drive a 2006 330xi, and I had staggered set up (R 275/30/19 F235/35/19, and the difference in the tire diameter was almost nothing. So I am planning on doing the same with my TT. I am surprise that not many people had gone with staggered set ups. They look so good.
> I want someone to start a thread with some pictures, to get some ideas. So far there are a few brands that I am considering: Vossen, ACE alloy and TSW.
> The first ones are kind of over priced but they sure look nice. The ACE wheels are what I had in my BMW, and I like those, and they are not too expensive so I might go with those, and the TSW are ok and they are cheap.
> I have a few months to decide what to do since I live in Wisconsin (winter :thumbdown
> Do any of you have any pictures of your set ups?


I've been pretty public in my praise of HRE. Build quality is second to none, but there is obviously a premium to run them. You may want to look at Rotiform. Excellent quality, great designs and both owners are hardcore enthusiasts, so you are supporting people who support the scene.

CHECK IT:
[ROTIFORM]


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> I've been pretty public in my praise of HRE. Build quality is second to none, but there is obviously a premium to run them. You may want to look at Rotiform. Excellent quality, great designs and both owners are hardcore enthusiasts, so you are supporting people who support the scene.
> 
> CHECK IT:
> [ROTIFORM]


yes sir:thumbup: at fixxfest i had a guy to my right who had a gorgeous set of BLQ's staggered and on step lips and i loved them.... also have my buddy andy with his B8 A4 on these chrome concave BLQ's



again, clickies


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

These are the kind of wheels I am looking for. The only problem is that these come on 20's only, which I think would be to big for my car.

http://www.vossenwheels.com/gallery/CarGallery/Audi-A5 | S5-VVSCV1-297.aspx


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

What about VMR wheels a lot more reasonable priced and give a more modern look to the 
TT, 

I am looking at 9.5 on the rear to give a real concave look


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

Those are really cool, especially the ones that they show in the main page, but I think they are 10x19 with a 5 x 120 bolt pattern. I think our cars are 5 x 112.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

You do need to keep *outside diameter* in check! that is what Haldex cares about. since it senses wheel slippage, it's looking at front wheels spinning at a different speed that rear.........which is what different outsided diameters would do. 

Like mentioned above, you buy the right tires and you're set. example:

235 35 19 =


235/25.4 = 9.25" wide tire
9.25 x .35 = 3.2" sidewall height

(3.2 x 2) + 19 = 25.4" overall diameter

265 30 19 = 25.26"

1% difference is fine.

Or like mentioned, you can just get different offset rims with the same tire size for better handling:


----------

